# replace front hubs or press in new wheel bearings?



## brosher (Nov 26, 2005)

I just bought a 95 SE-R a few weeks ago. It passed inspection but the tech said it should have failed because of the front wheel bearings.

I can get new bearings and seals for ~$50 a side. I have a frend who can press them in. How much do the hub assemblies from nissan run? How hard is this job for your average DIYer?

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Its not hard at all just remove the full steering knuckle, if its your 1st time looking at about 1hr 30min maybe longer just unbolt the tierod end and the ball joint, dont use a hammer either pick up a pickle fork that will help with levering the tierod out and then pull the knuckle off the cv joint, and unbolt from the strut and take it in to be pressed, i just bought a brand new knuckle off a 98 with everything intact, can run from 40 up to about 80 dollars for the whole thing, the hub itself through nissan is like 55 to 70


----------



## brosher (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks. 

Does anyone know if there is a differance in the SE-R suspension as compared to the base model 200sx/sentra?

Also, does replacing the hub mess with the alignment at all?

-Brian


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

brosher said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a differance in the SE-R suspension as compared to the base model 200sx/sentra?
> 
> ...


As far as the SER and base 200sx i dont think so.

i know messing with the steering knuckle can affect your alignment if you screw with the tie rod, I just got it aligned after I replaced both sides which was in the last 3 months and everything running ok.


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

First off replacing the hub will not mess with your alignment. As long as you dont unscrew the tie rod end the alignment will stay the same. Second. DO NOT use a pickle fork to remove the tie rod end from the knuckle it can ruin it. Just take a hammer and hit the knuckle on the outside where the tie rod inserts. A few dead on blows will loosen it up. Just don't pound too hard and mess something up. :thumbup: Good luck.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Even though the alignment should THEORETICALLY be the same, anytime I separate the control arm from the suspension and or take any of that assembly apart I would get it re-aligned. Mine was always out of spec and needed adjustment. 

The 200sx se and se-r are identical as far as suspension and the only difference between those and the base model was it's lack of a front sway bar.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually, separating the struts from the knuckle will affect the alignment. The struts have slightly elongated holes that allow for minor adjustment of camber (though it's not a "serviceable" adjustment). Just bite the bullet and pay the $70 or so to get it done. Just make sure you're completely finished with the front suspension.


----------



## brosher (Nov 26, 2005)

I just called the local nissan dealer and they want $117 per side for the hub and another $75 for the bearing/seal etc. Doesn't sound like it even comes assembled. 

I think I'm just gonna buy the new bearings. Considering I can get them pressed in for free.  Is there any inspection I should be doing to make sure the hub itself has not been damaged?

Thanks!


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Just be careful not to score the housing when pressing the old bearings out. If you use a hydraulic press it shouldn't be a problem. Also make sure to press the new ones in square all the way down, don't let it go crooked or over to one side.


----------



## Allery (May 16, 2015)

*Replace or press in new bearings*

Depending on the condition of your front wheel hub and the spindle, which attaches to the CV joint and drive shaft, it may be easier to press in the bearings yourself using a bearings removal or installation kit which can be rented or purchased. At Canadian Tire in Canada it costs around $70.00 to rent and is refundable or you can buy at full price at Home Depot. 
Powerbuilt 23-Piece Front Wheel Drive Bearing Remover and Installer Kit-648741 - The Home Depot which costs around $135.00 

I had trouble removing my front wheel bearings because they had exploded inside the hub and the outer races were still attached to the hub spindle and inside the knuckle. I cut the outer race that was attached to my hub spindle using a 4.5 inch angle grinder with a cutting wheel and I had the outer race pressed out and the new bearing pressed in at Value Tire for a total charge of $69.30. The bearing I ordered on Ebay and it only cost me $28.00 I also bought myself from Kijiji classifieds online a Mastercraft 7.5A impact wrench with a Power Fist deep socket set for $70.00 that worked handily to remove the axle nut from the spindle/drive shaft. I called several places to inquire about a complete front wheel bearing replacement and most estimated that it ran between $220.00 - $350.00 + tax per side. 

Doing it myself and getting the bearing pressed in and out at a shop like Value Tire in total cost me around: $170.30 So I saved around $76.00 to $220.00 which is what the mechanic would have charged me. I had the same side done at Kal Tire 3 years ago and paid around $240.00 and the bearing only lasted 2.75 years and they come with a lifetime guarantee. If I rented the bearing removal kit for $70.00 and purchased a bearing separator at Princess Auto, it would have cost me around $145.00 in total to replace the front wheel bearing. However I am pretty satisfied saving $76.00 and also having bought myself a brand new impact drill for repairs by doing the repair myself instead of going to the mechanic. It is a pretty easy job all you need is a socket set with 14, 19, 18, 22, & 30mm sockets and a ratchet, hammer to pound off tie rods and knuckle from control arm, and a needle nosed pliers to remove the cotter pins from three bolts. To repair only took around an hour including removal and installation. Most time was used in getting the bearing pressed in at an automotive shop. So it is up to you whether or not you want to press the bearing in using the bearing remover/installer tool and the bearing separator tool if you have stuck bearing races on your hub or in your steering knuckle. However in the end it pays to just do these types of moderate repairs on your own because you really do save a lot of money.


----------

